# Galliani annuncia:"Farò io il mercato, condiviso con SES".



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Galliani a Premium nel pre Milan - Crotone:"Dove guarderò Roma - Lazio? in un ristorante provvisto di televisione. E speriamo in una buona digestione che funziona quando il Milan vince. Le 12:30 sono un orario ostico per noi. Speriamo che i giocatori si siano svegliati bene. Vediamo come andrà. Il Crotone perde spesso ma perde negli ultimi minuti e immeritatamente. Lotta sempre. Il mio futuro? Lo sa solo Dio. Se vogliamo parlare di mercato è molto semplice. Con le regole attuali sarò io a gestire il mercato. Ma sarà condiviso con la SES. Noi faremo proposte che andranno approvate dalla stessa SES. Bisogna condividere le scelte. Non è incertezza, è un dato di fatto. In 30 anni abbiamo centrato 45 piazzamenti tra primi e secondi posti".


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Tanti saluti...


----------



## alcyppa (4 Dicembre 2016)

Disastro


----------



## koti (4 Dicembre 2016)

Questa è una mazzata incredibile, la stagione in pratica è già finita.


----------



## Kaw (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani a Premium nel pre Milan - Crotone:"Dove guarderò Roma - Lazio? in un ristorante provvisto di televisione. E speriamo in una buona digestione che funziona quando il Milan vince. Le 12:30 sono un orario ostico per noi. Speriamo che i giocatori si siano svegliati bene. Vediamo come andrà. Il Crotone perde spesso ma perde negli ultimi minuti e immeritatamente. Lotta sempre. Il mio futuro? Lo sa solo Dio. Se vogliamo parlare di mercato è molto semplice. Con le regole attuali sarò io a gestire il mercato. Ma sarà condiviso con la SES. Noi faremo proposte che andranno approvate dalla stessa SES. Bisogna condividere le scelte. Non è incertezza, è un dato di fatto. In 30 anni abbiamo centrato 45 piazzamenti tra primi e secondi posti".


Direi che ha ufficializzato la proroga.
Proprio bene


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2016)

Stagione buttata, ancora mafia e scarsi pagati a peso d'oro, stile Sosa.

Buonanotte


----------



## supertozzi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Proroga di 75 giorni al 28 febbraio...praticamente ufficiale...
Mi dispiace ma è una farsa...non hanno soldi è palese....


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

A questo punto può accadere davvero di tutto. E non ho sensazioni positive...


----------



## koti (4 Dicembre 2016)

Nel caso di proroga di 3 mesi ci sarebbe veramente da piangere.


----------



## danjr (4 Dicembre 2016)

Cosa intende quando dice "con le regole attuali?"


----------



## LukeLike (4 Dicembre 2016)

Eccallà. Voglia di guardare la partita andata a donne di facili costumi.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani a Premium nel pre Milan - Crotone:"Dove guarderò Roma - Lazio? in un ristorante provvisto di televisione. E speriamo in una buona digestione che funziona quando il Milan vince. Le 12:30 sono un orario ostico per noi. Speriamo che i giocatori si siano svegliati bene. Vediamo come andrà. Il Crotone perde spesso ma perde negli ultimi minuti e immeritatamente. Lotta sempre. Il mio futuro? Lo sa solo Dio. Se vogliamo parlare di mercato è molto semplice. Con le regole attuali sarò io a gestire il mercato. Ma sarà condiviso con la SES. Noi faremo proposte che andranno approvate dalla stessa SES. Bisogna condividere le scelte. Non è incertezza, è un dato di fatto. In 30 anni abbiamo centrato 45 piazzamenti tra primi e secondi posti".



Si è cantato vittoria troppo presto. Lo sapevo. Tre settimane fa parlava di addio. Ora è tornato bello in sella più forte di prima. Per quanto mi riguarda, ci libererò di questo e Berlusconi nel mondo Berlusconi ci ha preso. Aula di un tribunale. Sempre pensato e sono convinto che sarà cosi.


----------



## Alex (4 Dicembre 2016)

non se ne può più


----------



## robs91 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Basta,sta farsa mi ha stufato.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Stagione finita.


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

È finita. Sembra l'ennesima farsa.. mercato ancora a questi mentecatti quando la squadra può lottare per la champions.. ma sti cinesi ci fanno o ci sono? Bah 
Prepariamoci a mercati con sneijder, pavocoso e altri cessi cantanti


----------



## Victorss (4 Dicembre 2016)

.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Mi è completamente passata la voglia di guardare la partita.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ciao.. 
Mi fa sperare bene solo la frase "con le regole attuali"..


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Come se la ride in tribuna...

C'ha proprio la faccia di quello che deve andare via...


----------



## Giangy (4 Dicembre 2016)

Stagione finita, una volta mi arrabbiavo, adesso non voglio farlo più


----------



## wfiesso (4 Dicembre 2016)

Beh in caso di rinvio è una buona notizia, non servirà aspettare febbraio per capire se andrà tutto come deve, perché se io metto 200 mln e do carta bianca a sto pazzo non serve proprio aspettare il closing x capire che qualcosa non andrebbe.

Cmq vi ricordo che oggi c'è il.voto, solo da domani si comincerà a sentire un po di verità


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Beh in caso di rinvio è una buona notizia, non servirà aspettare febbraio per capire se andrà tutto come deve, perché se io metto 200 mln e do carta bianca a sto pazzo non serve proprio aspettare il closing x capire che qualcosa non andrebbe.
> 
> Cmq vi ricordo che oggi c'è il.voto, solo da domani si comincerà a sentire un po di verità



Si ma adesso non credo che Galliani faccia "propaganda"... purtroppo le cose stanno così. Preghiamo madre natura va..


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ragazzi è palese che è in comunella con la "nuova proprietà" e che non se ne andrà a meno a che non gli venga comodo farlo


----------



## martinmilan (4 Dicembre 2016)

E'stato un fulmine a ciel sereno...oggi non guarderò il match,non me ne frega nulla...e probabilmente non ne seguirò più nemmeno uno finchè questi musi gialli non dicono chi sono e cosa vogliono fare.
Basta prese per il kulo


----------



## wfiesso (4 Dicembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si ma adesso non credo che Galliani faccia "propaganda"... purtroppo le cose stanno così. Preghiamo madre natura va..



Io ho sensazioni diverse, magari sbaglio eh


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi è palese che è in comunella con la "nuova proprietà" e che non se ne andrà a meno a che non gli venga comodo farlo



Ovvio. Non mi meraviglierei se da gennaio iniziassero a parlare di "grandissimo feeling tra Adriano Galliani e Mirabelli/Fassone".


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Dicembre 2016)

3 mesi... per delle autorizzazioni? Bah...


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2016)

Da oggi, di questa storia non me ne frega più nulla, facessero come gli pare.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sempre detto: mai dare il Demonio per morto. 
Può succedere di tutto. Di certo ne leggeremo delle belle per screditare SES nel mese di gennaio. Un po' come le scorse estati con la Doyen, Lucas e Gancicoff...


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2016)

E comunque secondo me lui questa cosa la sapeva da prima.. tutto quel tempo a dire "Io non parlo, io fino al closing penso al Milan" ecc, ben sapendo che il closing era ben lontano. Maledetto.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Dicembre 2016)

Non esiste al mondo e non ci posso credere che ci sia gente che mette 200 milioni per lasciare poi il mercato in mano ad uno che ha distrutto il bene che sta comprando.Con una classifica così bella.
Se non svelano nomi e cognomi si farà forte la sensazione dentro di me che Berlusconi abbia scoperto il modo di riportare soldi...sembra un teatro assurdo ma non ho altre spiegazioni.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sempre detto: mai dare il Demonio per morto.
> Può succedere di tutto. Di certo ne leggeremo delle belle per screditare SES nel mese di gennaio. Un po' come le scorse estati con la Doyen, Lucas e Gancicoff...



Ma infatti voglio proprio vedere come finirà il tutto. A volte penso che il Milan sia un pò come il wrestling. Dietro le quinte ci sono dei booker che scrivono tutte le storie (assurde) alle quali assistiamo.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ah, avete capito adesso a cosa serviva tutto lo spazio dato a Rocco Manichino nei giorni scorsi, si?


----------



## hiei87 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti voglio proprio vedere come finirà il tutto. A volte penso che il Milan sia un pò come il wrestling. Dietro le quinte ci sono dei booker che scrivono tutte le storie (assurde) alle quali assistiamo.



In effetti è tutto talmente assurdo e illogico che sembra scritto a tavolino. La differenza con l wrestling è che manca l'eroe di turno.
Di certo la regia occulata di galliani c'è, ed ogni volta che viene messo in discussione o che la sua influenza viene sminuita, ne esce fuori più forte di prima. Ne vedremo delle belle a gennaio, si fa per dire. 
Io spero di cuore che il budget sia 0. A questo punto restiamo così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2016)

La stagione è finita oggi. A gennaio distruggerà tutto quello che c'è di buono.


----------



## Snake (4 Dicembre 2016)

mi verrebbe voglia di essere ibernato e risvegliato solo quando tutto ciò sarà finito perchè non ne posso più. Il verme è tornato bello arzillo, altri 3 mesi non li reggo, non li reggo.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Vi ricordate i proclami estivi? "A gennaio scopriremo la straordinaria potenza economica dei cinesi. Già pronti millemila milioni per la campagna acquisti".


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

meglio non fare mercato allora


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate i proclami estivi? "A gennaio scopriremo la straordinaria potenza economica dei cinesi. Già pronti millemila milioni per la campagna acquisti".



A questo punto mi aspetto da qui a poco i proclami per la campagna acquisti estiva 2017


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> A questo punto mi aspetto da qui a poco i proclami per la campagna acquisti estiva 2017



Ovvio.


----------



## sballotello (4 Dicembre 2016)

che schifo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque aspetto prima di giudicare ma passare dal mercato invernale con budget di 100 milioni, al mercato di Galliani finanziato sicuramente dai soldi della cessione di Bacca, mi farebbe parecchio riflettere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Preziosi si starà strofinando le mani.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Dicembre 2016)

Non ci sarà nessun closing ed è tutta una messa in scena. Avanti il prossimo spettacolo teatrale! (Questa volta non sono ironico)


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Dicembre 2016)

L'unica speranza è che a gennaio non venga fatto mercato. Comunque neanche ha iniziato e già temo il peggio per mirabelli


----------



## smallball (4 Dicembre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Preziosi si starà strofinando le mani.



anche Raiola


----------



## Butcher (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ciao Gigio.


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani a Premium nel pre Milan - Crotone:"Dove guarderò Roma - Lazio? in un ristorante provvisto di televisione. E speriamo in una buona digestione che funziona quando il Milan vince. Le 12:30 sono un orario ostico per noi. Speriamo che i giocatori si siano svegliati bene. Vediamo come andrà. Il Crotone perde spesso ma perde negli ultimi minuti e immeritatamente. Lotta sempre. Il mio futuro? Lo sa solo Dio. Se vogliamo parlare di mercato è molto semplice. *Con le regole attuali* sarò io a gestire il mercato. Ma sarà condiviso con la SES. Noi faremo proposte che andranno approvate dalla stessa SES. Bisogna condividere le scelte. Non è incertezza, è un dato di fatto. In 30 anni abbiamo centrato 45 piazzamenti tra primi e secondi posti".



Secondo me non ha detto niente di catastrofico: "con le regole attuali" vuol dire "senza closing". E a oggi, purtroppo, è ancora così. Io continuo a guardare al 13/12 con fiducia. Poi, vadano a ****** dove ritengono più opportuno, italiani, cinesi e rettiliani. Hanno stufato.


----------



## VonVittel (4 Dicembre 2016)

Stagione buttata. 
Comunicato di SES che annunciava il closing il 13 smentito clamorosamente.
Mi sento preso in giro da questi farabutti


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Dicembre 2016)

È UFFICIALE! NON C'E NESSUN CLOSSING!!

Sono MOLTO DELUSO DAI CINESI!!!


----------



## The P (4 Dicembre 2016)

con quali soldi lo faremo? Altro che Fabregas, Lindeloft e compagnia cantante.

Il massimo che può arrivare è un fuori rosa alla Bazoer, ma non accadrà.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Dicembre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Cosa intende quando dice "con le regole attuali?"



Intende che, al momento, non sono arrivate le autorizzazioni e quindi, ad oggi, il 13 non ci sarà closing


----------



## patriots88 (4 Dicembre 2016)

.


----------



## patriots88 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Intende che, al momento, non sono arrivate le autorizzazioni e quindi, ad oggi, il 13 non ci sarà closing


Ad oggi lo fa lui
Domani chissà
Intendeva quello. Ma ovviamente le truppe cammellate son partite alla carica parlando di rinvii ert ect 
Insomma le solite cose alla viva Silvio e Adriano


----------



## Symon (4 Dicembre 2016)

Già che faranno proposte è già un guadagno...
Di solito era immobilità...o cessi.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani a Premium nel pre Milan - Crotone:"Dove guarderò Roma - Lazio? in un ristorante provvisto di televisione. E speriamo in una buona digestione che funziona quando il Milan vince. Le 12:30 sono un orario ostico per noi. Speriamo che i giocatori si siano svegliati bene. Vediamo come andrà. Il Crotone perde spesso ma perde negli ultimi minuti e immeritatamente. Lotta sempre. *Il mio futuro? Lo sa solo Dio*. Se vogliamo parlare di mercato è molto semplice. *Con le regole attuali sarò io a gestire il mercato. *Ma sarà condiviso con la SES. Noi faremo proposte che andranno approvate dalla stessa SES. Bisogna condividere le scelte. Non è incertezza, è un dato di fatto. In 30 anni abbiamo centrato 45 piazzamenti tra primi e secondi posti".


Le affermazioni evidenziate le interpreto in un solo modo...fino a che Fininvest è proprietaria del Milan Galliani è l'amministratore delegato dello stesso e di conseguenza lo gestisce...
Per quel poco che conosco Galliani...non è in grado di nascondere le proprie emozioni e se ha fatto queste affermazioni sfoderando il suo sorriso a 64 denti vuol dire che per lui c'è ancora speranza...per noi invece vi lascio immaginare...


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Dicembre 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi lo fa lui
> Domani chissà
> Intendeva quello. Ma ovviamente...



Ovviamente `quel maledetto sa già che non c'e nessun clossing..


----------



## Reblanck (4 Dicembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> 3 mesi... per delle autorizzazioni? Bah...



Berlusconi dice che i soldi ci sono ma aspettano i visti per il trasferimento di capitale,ma non c'era lo stato cinese dietro ? eheh


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dice che i soldi ci sono ma aspettano i visti per il trasferimento di capitale,ma non c'era lo stato cinese dietro ? eheh



Sembra impossibile che molti non abbiano ancora capito come funzioni. Ci sono topic molto interessanti dove queste cose vengono spiegate molto bene, basta spendere 2 minuti a leggere per non farsi prendere in giro da Galliani e compagnia, oltre che a evitare di scrivere sempre le stesse cose sbagliate.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Dicembre 2016)

Galliani annuncia:"farò io il mercato,condiviso con Cosentino"


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Cosa intende quando dice "con le regole attuali?"



Intende AD OGGI !!! Ma ovviamente se vogliamo sempre parlare male " è saltato tuttohhh !!1!1!1 " 

Dimenticavo , CineZi FalZi


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Intende AD OGGI !!! Ma ovviamente se vogliamo sempre parlare male " è saltato tuttohhh !!1!1!1 "
> 
> Dimenticavo , CineZi FalZi



Galliani sul Milan sa molto più di noi..


----------



## Reblanck (4 Dicembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci sono topic molto interessanti dove queste cose vengono spiegate molto bene, basta spendere 2 minuti a leggere per non farsi prendere in giro da Galliani e compagnia



Mi spiace ma in questo momento (e solo in questo) Galliani non prende in giro nessuno.
Adesso non ho visto (visivamente)questa intervista,ma solo queste due righe sul forum,lui dice "Con le regole attuali sarò io a gestire il mercato" non so cosa voglia dire esattamente ,ma pare che già sappia che non ci sarà alcun closing il 13 ,oppure che intenda "Ad oggi lo faccio io,domani chissà".
Personalmente non credo che uno come Galliani dica questa cosa se non sapesse ,e secondo me lui sa già tutto ed è già stato avvertito che sarà lui a fare il mercato di Gennaio.
Mo basta prenderci in giro eh non c'è bisogno di leggere nessuno post o documentarsi,basta chiacchiere servono i fatti.
Non devo difendere nessuno,ma dimmi che colpe ha adesso Galliani se non si chiude il closing.

Berlusconi ameno che non abbia inventato una altra storiella alla mister been,ha detto che hanno già tutte le garanzie dei soldi,quello che manca sono i visti per il trasferimento dei soldi.


----------



## super87 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Il tifoso è irrazionale, ma è da un 20gg che tutti gli indizi portano al rinvio.
Galliani 3 settimane fa era morto, ora è ringalluzzito. C'è bisogno di parole o altre conferme.
Firmerei per vederlo via il 28 febbraio, ma per me rimarrà molto ma molto di più.
Almeno fino a scadenza contrattuale, giugno 2018.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Dicembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma in questo momento (e solo in questo) Galliani non prende in giro nessuno.
> Adesso non ho visto (visivamente)questa intervista,ma solo queste due righe sul forum,lui dice "Con le regole attuali sarò io a gestire il mercato" non so cosa voglia dire esattamente ,ma pare che già sappia che non ci sarà alcun closing il 13 ,oppure che intenda "Ad oggi lo faccio io,domani chissà".
> Personalmente non credo che uno come Galliani dica questa cosa se non sapesse ,e secondo me lui sa già tutto ed è già stato avvertito che sarà lui a fare il mercato di Gennaio.
> Mo basta prenderci in giro eh non c'è bisogno di leggere nessuno post o documentarsi,basta chiacchiere servono i fatti.
> ...


----------



## Reblanck (4 Dicembre 2016)

super87 ha scritto:


> Il tifoso è irrazionale, ma è da un 20gg che tutti gli indizi portano al rinvio.
> Galliani 3 settimane fa era morto, ora è ringalluzzito. C'è bisogno di parole o altre conferme.
> Firmerei per vederlo via il 28 febbraio, ma per me rimarrà molto ma molto di più.
> Almeno fino a scadenza contrattuale, giugno 2018.



No Galliani dopo il closing (se mai avverrà) sarà fuori dal Milan.


----------



## super87 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> No Galliani dopo il closing (se mai avverrà) sarà fuori dal Milan.



Il milan ha dei costi di gestione pazzeschi. 6-7mln di euro mensili.
Capisci da solo che se il closing ritarda di 90 giorni il prezzo deve cambiare.
E in più ci sono tante cose da ridiscutere. Stanno facendo solo teatrini, ormai è palese...


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Intende AD OGGI !!! Ma ovviamente se vogliamo sempre parlare male " è saltato tuttohhh !!1!1!1 "
> 
> Dimenticavo , CineZi FalZi



beh scusa, ad oggi è lecito aver qualche dubbio su la trattativa


----------



## danjr (4 Dicembre 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi lo fa lui
> Domani chissà
> Intendeva quello. Ma ovviamente le truppe cammellate son partite alla carica parlando di rinvii ert ect
> Insomma le solite cose alla viva Silvio e Adriano


Appunto...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> beh scusa, ad oggi è lecito aver qualche dubbio su la trattativa



Figurati , stanno traballando anche le mie di certezze e la mia risposta è " SCHIFO , schifo totale " .

Sono stufo di tutto questo schifo


----------



## __king george__ (4 Dicembre 2016)

ma poi per dire....è una sciocchezza ma anche questa Sino Europe che non ha un contatto,un sito,una pagina ufficiale....boh....

non cambierebbe nulla lo so ma almeno dare l'impressione di volere un minimo di contatto con il proprio pubblico...volendo non puoi manco insultarli!


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma poi per dire....è una sciocchezza ma anche questa Sino Europe che non ha un contatto,un sito,una pagina ufficiale....boh....
> 
> non cambierebbe nulla lo so ma almeno dare l'impressione di volere un minimo di contatto con il proprio pubblico...volendo non puoi manco insultarli!




Sono cinesi , ci sono andato a lavorare . Lascia stare , è la loro mentalità noi non possiamo capire


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Le parole di Galliani sono quelle che confermano purtroppo le informazioni riportate dai giornali. Tra domani e martedì si avranno ulteriori informazioni, ma tutto lascia pensare che il rinvio ci sarà. Spero solo che i motivi del rinvio vengano scritti in un comunicato ufficiale e non rilascino un altro comunicato che non dice nulla.

Se il problema sono le autorizzazioni devono giustificare perchè servono altri due mesi per arrivare al closing. Se mi scrivessero questi hanno apparato settimana scorsa i soldi , ok ci starei pure, vuol dire che c'era incertezza ma ora i soldi ci sono e servono i classici tempi burocratici. In questo caso comunque significherebbe che ci siamo fatti infinite pippe mentali e la cordata "statale" probabilmente sono solo dei collettari senza nessuna superpotenza.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Totale tranquillità per il closing, peccato per il mercato di gennaio, ma nel complesso non mi interessa granchè.

L'importante sarà liberarsi di Berlusconi e Galliani nei prossimi mesi, e qui non c'è catastrofismo che tenga


----------



## kipstar (4 Dicembre 2016)

ho visto l'intervista ed in effetti la sensazione che ho avuto è che ci siano delle certezze su chi farà il mercato a gennaio....come se il closing del 13 fosse già slittato .... però è una sensazione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2016)

Finirà come la storia di vivendi con premium...


----------



## Black (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani a Premium nel pre Milan - Crotone:"Dove guarderò Roma - Lazio? in un ristorante provvisto di televisione. E speriamo in una buona digestione che funziona quando il Milan vince. Le 12:30 sono un orario ostico per noi. Speriamo che i giocatori si siano svegliati bene. Vediamo come andrà. Il Crotone perde spesso ma perde negli ultimi minuti e immeritatamente. Lotta sempre. Il mio futuro? Lo sa solo Dio. Se vogliamo parlare di mercato è molto semplice. Con le regole attuali sarò io a gestire il mercato. Ma sarà condiviso con la SES. Noi faremo proposte che andranno approvate dalla stessa SES. Bisogna condividere le scelte. Non è incertezza, è un dato di fatto. In 30 anni abbiamo centrato 45 piazzamenti tra primi e secondi posti".



 questa è una brutta botta per noi! qualche giorno fa parlava da ex ora se ha cambiato così vuol dire che qualcosa sotto c'è....


----------



## sballotello (4 Dicembre 2016)

Si occuperà lui di rinnovare a Donnarumma, dal momento che il closing slitta?


----------



## Igniorante (4 Dicembre 2016)

Leggo soltanto adesso di questa notizia catastrofica...beh, che dire, senza giocatori decenti a Gennaio la stagione è buttata, è una vergogna, per una volta che potevamo avere qualche soddisfazione...
Dopo questa comincerò anche io a dare addosso ai cinesi, mi dispiace ma avere il pelato ancora in sella è un colpo al cuore, non è più sostenibile una situazione del genere, Cristo santo.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Dicembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Le affermazioni evidenziate le interpreto in un solo modo...fino a che Fininvest è proprietaria del Milan Galliani è l'amministratore delegato dello stesso e di conseguenza lo gestisce...
> Per quel poco che conosco Galliani...non è in grado di nascondere le proprie emozioni e se ha fatto queste affermazioni sfoderando il suo sorriso a 64 denti vuol dire che per lui c'è ancora speranza...per noi invece vi lascio immaginare...



Esatto, anche volendo essere ottimisti, è veramente difficile non avere brutte sensazioni dopo affermazioni del genere.
Poi, per carità, può anche essere che intenda che fino al closing si occuperà di tutto lui, come è normale che sia, però conoscendo il soggetto ci vuole un attimo a pensar male...quando ci sarà sto benedetto closing? è vera la storia del rinvio?
Per me sarebbe inaccettabile uno scenario che prevede una mancanza di acquisti o, peggio ancora, il pelato ad occuparsene.


----------



## Dapone (5 Dicembre 2016)

che schifezza.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Dicembre 2016)

E' tutto scritto: si vende Bacca e si prende un cesso in difesa, un catorcio a centrocampo, ed un bidone in attacco.

Il tutto condito con tante:




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ragazzi, per me le considerazioni che fate possono anche essere totalmente errate.

Se il closing verrà rimandato chiaramente l'AD pro tempore sarà Galliani e quindi necessariamente lui dovrà essere conpartecipe al mercato. Ma questo significa replica del mercato estivo, con Galiiani che manivrava e i cinesi che mettevano eventualmente il veto e comunque con pochi soldi?

Su questo direi assolutamente no!

In estate i cinesi avevano dato a fininvest quattro spiccioli e giustamente fininvest ha dato direttive a Galliani di sentire i cinesi, ok, ma di operare in semi-autonomia e soprattutto di evitare di fare altro debito.

Adeso i cinesi hanno dato (o daranno) in garanzia a fininvest circa 200 milioni. Chiaramente lo faranno dietro la garanzia che i registi del prossimo mercato saranno loro.

QUindi saranno Mirabelli eFassone a dare le indicazioni ed eventaulmente Galliani potrà (ma non troppo) mettere il veto. Inoltre fininvest , essendo garantita dai 200 milioni della caparra cinese può autorizzare galliani ad andare pesante con l'aumento del debito tanto, se si chiuderà con i cinesi il debito sarà loro, se non si chiuderà avranno i 200 milioni a copertura.

Galliani e Berlusconi potranno fare un ultimo mercato da "splendidi" figurando come quelli che hanno rilanciato il Milan (con le garanzie cinesi , ma quello passerà in secondo ordine).

Mi aspetto quindi un mercato indirizzato da Mirabelli e molto dispendioso.

Poi magari verrò smentito , ma ci sono tutte le premesse perchè sia così.


----------

